# Website dissapeared



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone know why the www.wildcamping.co.uk site has disappeared, I was looking at it a few weeks ago but it has been down for a couple of days now.

I hope it has nothing to do with the tightening of restrictions on Motorhomes wild camping in the Western Isles.
The website gave some good information on great locations.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

It's there now, must have been a temporary problem.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been on it over the past couple of days, and currently logged on


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Just joined it as a free member...see what its like 

:O)

Dave


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> Just joined it as a free member...see what its like
> 
> ...


hi djbullman. i am a free member for a few years now never joined to clicky for me and i don.t do wild camping .jud


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DustyR, just a thought, could it be that you have a corrupt cookie on your computer which does not allow it to connect to that site?

I know that is one reason why connection cannot be made at times - clearing the cookies and starting again often works and is one thing that is worth trying.

Not trying to teach you to evacuate the hard shells of avian ova, but just a thought! :lol: :? 

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Jud

We havent wild camped yet in 18 months but sooner or lateer we will. Saw the thread on here and thought give it a try, see what its like.

Thanks for the advice

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been a member of it a few years now and it is a great site.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is quite funny on there at the moment.

The site owner is offering a free years membership in a little competition. You have to post consecutive numbers on a thread to stand a chance of winning.

There are members who have never ever posted and been a member for up to 5 years who have come out of the woodwork to win a prize worth £15. They are posting like crazy today. :lol: 

In my mind, I would not bother as everyone would think I was a cheapskate.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> It is quite funny on there at the moment.
> 
> The site owner is offering a free years membership in a little competition. You have to post consecutive numbers on a thread to stand a chance of winning.
> 
> ...


Im a life long member on there as you know but I didnt enter the competition as I couldnt work out the rules.

Great site


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > It is quite funny on there at the moment.
> ...


Me too young Bazz but I am not doing any more posting on there until that Troll 'bigpieeater' is chucked off the forum. If necessary, I help members by PM. Some of the 'cheapskates' I mentioned earlier are also members on here. Do you think I should name and shame them? :lol: :lol:

BTW, welcome to that forum DJBullman, most of the members are good people and very helpful.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


I am a bit unsure but what is Trolling?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tattytony said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Well Tony, all you need to do is look at his posts. He delights in causing trouble, initiating arguments and stalking every post certain members make. He was thrown off the MMM forum (outandaboutlive) and should be thrown off WC4MH. :twisted:

BTW, how many chances have you now got in the competition. :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

747 said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


about 100 out of the 200 entries :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Phil gave me free membership 8)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Phil gave me free membership 8)


It pays to suck up to the Boss then. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Phil gave me free membership 8)


It pays to suck up to the Boss then. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: 
It's nice to be appreciated  
"Hi,

I have noticed you have been trying to help the other members so you are now a full member for FREE!

congrats

Phil"

This was prior to giving photo threads too 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...15039-make-your-own-solar-panel-brackets.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are always a few nutters on every forum. Been one or two on here over the years. 

Sometimes they can be fun but when it gets nasty just don't get involved.

Who's who on where then. I'm barryd on everything although I was thinking of registering as 747 on that new forum for tranvestites iwearmywifespanties.com so nobody off here thinks it's me


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I was thinking of registering as 747 on that new forum for tranvestites iwearmywifespanties.com so nobody off here thinks it's me


Too late mate......

I am 747 on there as well. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of registering as 747 on that new forum for tranvestites iwearmywifespanties.com so nobody off here thinks it's me
> ...


Is that you on shemaleseurope.com as well  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

NO.  

But I have just registered. 8) 

Thanks for the tip. :lol:


----------

